# This grass took over my lawn, don't know what type it is though.



## Mack (Nov 27, 2020)

I just purchased this home and its my 1st home you can tell that lawn was Bahia but it was neglected for years and had a lot of bare spots. So I watched a lot of videos on fertilization and watering, I nurse the lawn back to life and it looked good. But this mysterious grass has choked out the bahia, and slowly taken over. Don't get me wrong I kinda like this mysterious grass it's thick spongy and has a deep green look to it. Can someone help me identify it? I hope it's not some type of weed grass


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

@Mack , *Welcome to TLF!* :thumbup:

And CONGRATULATIONS on your new home, too!

I think that one close up photo is about one of the best "What is this?" closeup photos I've seen and that just adds to my frustration I am having difficulty identifying what grass species that is, "desirable" turf-type or "weed."

I mean, those seed heads growing STRAIGHT OUT and PERPENDICULAR to the stem should make this an easy one to compare to Extension and University Ag photo libraries but, nothing is jumping out at me (yet :lol: )

Also, I don't see any "hairy" aspects to the plants in the photos so that rules out a LOT of possibilities ...

The great news is there are a host of warm season grass experts and actual professionals here on TLF who will likely be able to ID with one eye closed and an arm tied behind their back but, til then, I'm going to keep entering search terms like "Identifying Warm Season Grass (or Grassy weeds)" into DuckDuckGo ...

Welcome! again

EDIT: Alexander grass looks like a possibility; see here: https://turf.caes.uga.edu/pest-management/weeds/grass-like-weeds.html

Alexandergrass (Creeping Signalgrass):
https://turf.caes.uga.edu/pest-management/weeds/grass-like-weeds/alexandergrass.html

Small-flowered Alexander grass: https://turf.caes.uga.edu/pest-management/weeds/grass-like-weeds/smallflowered-alexandergrass.html


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Mack broadleaf signalgrass is my guess.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

@Mack , you may want to tool on over to the *Warm Season Grass forums* section, here on TLF, those guys and gals take helping each other out to new highs: https://thelawnforum.com/viewforum.php?f=2

There, you will see the very first thread stickied and titled, "*Welcome to the Warm Season Sub-forums*": https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1077

Toward bottom of the first post in that sub-thread, you will find a sub-thread under "*Popular Warm Season Topics*" titled, "*Warm Season Weed ID Thread - What is it and how do I kill it?*" https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5

I used the search function at top of that thread and ...

*Search found 14 matches, "Signalgrass"*: https://thelawnforum.com/search.php?keywords=Signalgrass&t=5&sf=msgonly


----------



## 12620 (Oct 2, 2020)

Yep, tropical signalgrass/alexandergrass. It's all over Florida and is the substitute for real grass around my neighborhood. :lol:

Here's another link from UF: https://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/ep393


----------



## Mack (Nov 27, 2020)

Thank you guys but I have Sod Masters coming tomorrow to rip it all up and lay some St Aug &#129392; I'm so excited


----------

